# Washington D.C. Halloween Furmeet Reminder!



## jerrymojo2 (Oct 3, 2010)

To everyone in the Maryland, DC, Virginia, or Delawre area: 

Halloween Furmeet at the National Zoo!!

Place: National Zoo, Washington D.C., In front of the main entrance (by the giant lion statues)

Time: 4:30 PM - 7:30 PM (maybe later)
...
Date: October 31st, 2010

Fursuits are welcome and encouraged! We already have a few people attending the meet, so you won't be alone! We have permission from the zoo to fursuit, as long as we do not raise money and do not cause a huge commotion. Bring your cameras!


----------



## Ryu100 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm still game. I just need to stop being lazy and finish the head I'm working on.


----------



## benihime_shido (Oct 12, 2010)

im still going ^w^


----------

